# Latest pic of Sasha



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sasha at 8 months, taken today....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

J she is such a pretty girl, you've done so well with her I know your proud, I'm proud of you!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> J she is such a pretty girl, you've done so well with her I know your proud, I'm proud of you!!


Thanks  I have one more of her in the grass.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Thanks  I have one more of her in the grass.


Ok so why are you holding out !!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Sasha at 8 months, taken today....


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Ok so why are you holding out !!!


Done!!!!!...

Edit, didn't realize I posted again... I said down and she did it but then got distracted by the flowers lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is just beautiful!I know I've said it before,but I'll say it again,I love her markings!!Just gorgeous.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

She's gorgeous, I loveee her!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's looking great John. Thanks for sharing with us! You're doing a tremendous job and keep up the great work! Don't hesitate to share more pix from now on!! We thrive off pix of each other's dogs here!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww her got the spot on her head like Duece loll ...... she is just so pretty she wanted to smell the flowers so girlie lolll


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

She's beautiful!! Wow how times fly!! She's gotten so big lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

shes getting big. big and beautiful. i love her coloring. my next dog will be brown and white.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Good looking happy Bull dog!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

great dog.... very nice


----------



## trav82 (Sep 21, 2009)

great looking dog


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She looks great. She's grown so much. Very cute girl


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

parce esta muy grande


----------

